# What .32 auto handgun would you reccomend?



## Bojack (Dec 16, 2014)

I am considering buying a reliable .32 automatic handgun and am curious as to what some of you would suggest. I would like something along the size of a Ruger SR22. It is very comfortable to grip and handles well. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.

Thanks to all.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

They are vintage, but I would look for a Walther PPK/S or Beretta 84. I used to have an FEG copy of the Walther PP in .32ACP but the longer barrel made it quite a bit bigger.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Bersa used to make a .32 acp that was very popular if you can find a used one (looks similar to a Walther). The Colt 1903 Hammerless gets great reviews if you run across a used one for sale and I just read that Colt is about to re-issue them. I carry a NAA Guardian .32 acp in my front pocket. They are a little heavier than the Keltec P32, but it is all stainless, so rust and corrosion is virtually none existent. There is also a 10 round extended magazine available for the Guardian that will give all three fingers a grip on the handle


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

The Colt 1903 is, in my opinion, one of the nicest feeling guns out there. It fits my hand really well, is small enough to conceal but large enough to shoot well. I don't carry mine and am not sure about the safety of keeping one in the chamber (although there is a grip safety in addition to the manual safety), but many people did it for a very long time. The design is dated, but the pistol shoots really well. I've had a KelTec P32, which is very small, but a good inexpensive option--just don't expect to have great luck with hollow points as you may experience rim lock in the magazine. The PPK/s is probably your best bet, or a PPK. I had a PPK/s in 32 ACP and regretfully traded it. Now I am desperately looking for a S&W or Interarms made PPK in 32 and am having difficulty finding one. They are great guns, though.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

What .32 auto handgun would you reccomend? 

One in 9mm with a 15 or so round mag. (sorry, couldn't resist. I have several 380's and imo they are even less than I want to carry.)


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

What do you want it for? Honestly, I would not recommend a .32 at all for a defense weapon, and they are so hard to come by (reliable .32s & ammo) even for range fun that you'd be better off with a .22 or .380. If it is just for a keepsake, I'd look for a Colt M1903. Beautiful guns and about the size you're looking for.

Colt Model 1903 Pocket Hammerless - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Bojack said:


> I am considering buying a reliable .32 automatic handgun and am curious as to what some of you would suggest. I would like something along the size of a Ruger SR22. It is very comfortable to grip and handles well. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks to all.


Why would you want something in that small of a caliber? Really is an honest question, I'm not trying to set you up!


----------



## Bojack (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't want it for self defense. They are just a fun gun to have. I had one years ago (probably been 35 years now) and had a lot of good times shooting it. I do carry a Browning Model 1910 380 when I need to carry one. Thank you for the replies.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Beretta 3032 Tom Cat in Inox:smt083 Ultra Reliable and accurate.


----------



## hks95134 (Feb 13, 2015)

I would not recommend any mouse gun.

The best choices are the 9x19, 10x22, or the 45ACP.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

TrafficsKindaBad said:


> The Colt 1903 is, in my opinion, one of the nicest feeling guns out there. It fits my hand really well, is small enough to conceal but large enough to shoot well. I don't carry mine and am not sure about the safety of keeping one in the chamber (although there is a grip safety in addition to the manual safety), but many people did it for a very long time. The design is dated, but the pistol shoots really well. I've had a KelTec P32, which is very small, but a good inexpensive option--just don't expect to have great luck with hollow points as you may experience rim lock in the magazine. The PPK/s is probably your best bet, or a PPK. I had a PPK/s in 32 ACP and regretfully traded it. Now I am desperately looking for a S&W or Interarms made PPK in 32 and am having difficulty finding one. They are great guns, though.


Excellent advice! You know your .32's IMO. I've heard the Colt 1903, reintroduced at this year's SHOT Show, will have an MSRP of $1300! YIKES!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

None.

While better than a hammer (maybe), the .380ACP is generally considered to be at the bottom of the barrel for defensive handgun calibers. Do give this some serious thought before you make your purchase.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

*.32s for fun*



Bojack said:


> I don't want it for self defense. They are just a fun gun to have. I had one years ago (probably been 35 years now) and had a lot of good times shooting it. I do carry a Browning Model 1910 380 when I need to carry one. Thank you for the replies.


Ah, that changes the question a great deal.

I collect "Art Deco" .32 automatic pistols (from the First to about the beginning of the Second World War).

There are some U. S. made pistols and half a barn door's full of European 7.65mm (.32 ACP) pistols floating about on the used gun market. The best are probably the Colt 1903 Pocket Pistols, followed by the Walther PP and PPk, then by the Beretta 1935. They are also usually the most expensive.

I would suggest either an FN 1922 (Browning design), a French MAB (several models) or possibly a Savage 1907 or 1917 pistol. The French made Manurhin PPs and PPks (Walther copies, more or less) have been relatively cheap in the past. They are all decent designs and relatively inexpensive - note the term 'relatively'. The Savage pistols need watching, the sear can wear and 'slip'.

I suggest avoiding some of the really inexpensive pistols from central and eastern Europe. I've picked up one or two and they aren't very - uh - fun. The 'brand name' Spanish (Basque) made pistols are usually okay; the early 'no-name' pistols are not quite as good, usually. Not to mention parts are nearly impossible to find.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

The best .32's are the ones that were originally designed to shoot that. Police for years and years carried the Walther PP-series in 32 ACP, and Italian Police carried the Beretta 84's in 32 ACP. Again, sticking to the actual original question, those would be my vote.


----------



## Charliefox (Dec 10, 2011)

I second the Colt 1903! Drooled over several at the local gun show last weekend.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Since you stated you want it for fun I'd go for the Colt 1903. I believe that Colt is starting to make them again?


----------



## JungleCogs (Oct 17, 2014)

Walther PPK/S; had one, sold it - wish I didn't.


----------



## 2a (Feb 28, 2015)

My little 6.6 ounce KelTec P-32 7+1 has been super reliable for me with 60gr winchester silvertip hp ammo


----------

